
Ask HN: Our CR (browsing/installs) is low. What's wrong? - svirelka
Hey guys,
What do you think about apps landing page?
======
FroshKiller
I like visualizing task importance like this. But there are several reasons
why I will not install this app:

1\. The name is absolutely terrible. "Task Manager To Round" is nonsense to
me, and I'm a native English speaker. Bad names imply poor design and lack of
support.

2\. The visualization is too simplistic. When I think about laying my tasks
out with visual feedback, I expect to be able to represent the task with a
photo or some kind of attachment. Your app might be capable of that, but if it
is, there's nothing on your pages that convey that.

3\. The screenshot of the widget on your Play Store listing implies that the
task bubbles are all the same size on the widget view. That completely defeats
the purpose I'd have for the widget, and I consider widgets crucial for task
management, so that's a turn-off.

Again, these are just my impressions from your store listings. I wish you
luck.

~~~
svirelka
Thank you so much! It's very helpful for me.

~~~
nekopa
I have to agree about the name. Here are some other ideas: CircleDo Taskround
Ringdo Circler BubbleDo

No idea if any of them are taken.

~~~
svirelka
Thank you for suggestion!

------
brudgers
Listings in the Apple and Google app stores are slices of shelf space behind a
counter not landing pages. Your company has no control over format, little
control over content, and most importantly zero control over user engagement
because here "user" means Apple/Google's user not yours. While your company
pitches potential customers, Apple/Google are advertising competitors right
there on their [not your] page.

Task management is inherently complex, that's why management is relevant. This
means that users have to invest time in learning a technique. The app stores
preclude dynamic presentation of your apps techniques. There's no way I can
"get it" from a couple of static screen shots because the nexus between
circles and task management nirvana is non-obvious.

I think many problems stem from the AppStore business model. It makes talking
directly to customers next to impossible and the approval processes and
upgrade policies create friction for quick iteration based on customer
feedback.

Good luck.

~~~
svirelka
Yes, you are right! Thank you for detailed explanation. This is very valuable.

------
svirelka
Links:

[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1044638681](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1044638681)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.toround.an...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.toround.android)

